# M3 owner considering a GTO...



## V E E R (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone else make the switch? I initially was considering a C6 vette but it's not practical enough for me, so naturally I looked at a GTO. Test drove one the other night and was impressed by the performance. Another thing that got me excited was that I would be saving lots of cash over the Vette purchase and would have money for mods. Im seriously considering the Magnuson Blower kit, does anyone have this installed yet with some miles on it? How is the performance, driveability, reliability? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*LS2 hard to turn away*

Welcome aboard. I bought my GTO in July of this summer. The car is simply amazing.....I could go on all day but I'll get to your questions:

The magnuson has only been available for the '04 Goat. I know there are a good amount of people out there with them. The are about to (or just did) come out with a model for the '05. 

The most common mods seem to be the CAI, cat-backs, headers....or just ask GTODEALER because he probably has the sickest Goat on here (even if it is an '04!! Just ribbing ya dude! :cheers )

Try this thread for more info. 

You won't regret the Goat if you choose to go in it's direction.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

VEER: I considered an M3, but the GTO was a MUCH better value. There are lots of things I considered, but I am very glad I got the GTO. I doubt I will extensively mod the motor, but I am extensively modifying the suspension with bushings etc. If you are used to an M3, you won't be able to live with the GTO suspension for long. If you are interested, PM me and I can go into further detail as to what I did/am doing, and why. I have met some great people because of the is car, or more appropriately, some great people led me to this car. Good Luck


----------



## V E E R (Nov 22, 2005)

*Love my M3...*

But the time has come for a change. You are absolutely correct about the handling of the M3 though, it is one of the most responsive cars I've ever driven. The steering is so precise and it responds so well to every driver input. I will definetely be looking to upgrage the GTO suspension. But what caught my attention to the GTO was it's quality, value, and performance. The is hands down the nicest GM interior I've seen and the performance can't be argued with. Another aspect is the tuning potential, with the M3 a blower kit will run a minimum of 15k installed and I'm not quite sure if that would match a blown GTO in pure accelaration. But my goals for the GTO would be to have something that is daily driveable, reliable, and capable of blowing the doors off most cars on the street. I will PM you about suspension mods. Thank you both for your input.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

me personally? id rather have the M3 for pure abuse but the GTO as a daily driver.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Coming from a BMW family- a BMW truly is the ultimate driving machine. But IMO the M3 lost a lot of its glamour after the E36 styles ended. And a 6 cylinder will never be able to purr like the goat :-D.

A v-12 m5 however....I could deal with that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

the M5 is a V10, 500hp, 8000rpm........im in love.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

mike what happend to ur avtar no nikki (btw just got home from work is where i been)


----------



## V E E R (Nov 22, 2005)

My M3 has been abused! 91k miles and it sees redline everytime I drive it. It's going to be a difficult decision parting with it, considering it's been completely trouble free and bombproof. It's seen two Driver events and plenty of runs on the drag strip too. The only thing that has been replaced was a battery about 5k miles ago. Other than that it's been very reliable. But I was really impressed with the GTO and can only imagine the performance potential this car has. Where engine mods for the M3 are somewhat limited, unless you have major $$$$ to spend, bolt ons for the M3 yield little to no gains in performance.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

hey 2004 M3 owner here. Why not have both ?

Im buying a GTo too, but Im not letting the M3 go yet. Maybe in another year.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> mike what happend to ur avtar no nikki (btw just got home from work is where i been)


nope, no more nikki, not yet at least.  Trying to find something that will make ya drool, but not get anyone in trouble.


----------

